# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  DJI Goggles, goggles designed for seamless FPV flying with DJI products, DJI Innovations, Guangdong, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - DJI Innovations

Home page - dji.com/dji-goggles

store.dji.com/product/dji-goggles

----------


## Airicist

DJI’s new goggles let you control drones with head movement

Published on Apr 24, 2017




> Today DJI is officially launching its FPV headset, aptly named Goggles. They will retail for $499 and start shipping after May 20th.


"DJI’s new FPV goggles let you control your drone with head movements"

by Fitz Tepper
April 24, 2017

----------


## Airicist

OMG! DJI Goggles review! All you need to know!

Published on Apr 24, 2017




> What do you think about the new DJI Goggles? We had the pleasure to test them and this is the result, let us know in the comments if you want any tests or more info. Hope you like it!

----------


## Airicist

DJI - Introducing the DJI Goggles

Published on Apr 27, 2017




> With unparalleled visuals and intuitive controls, DJI Goggles let you experience flight like never before.
> 
> DJI Goggles supports Mavic Pro, Phantom 4 series and Inspire series. Some functions will be adapted for different DJI Products.

----------


## Airicist

DJI - Goggles - See the world take flight

Published on May 8, 2017




> We give casual drone users the chance to fly using the DJI Goggles for the first time anywhere. Experience this incredible new way to fly along side them.

----------


## Airicist

DJI Goggles – First impression

Published on May 16, 2017

----------


## Airicist

DJI - Goggles introduction

Published on Oct 12, 2017




> With unparalleled visuals and intuitive controls, DJI Goggles let you experience flight like never before.
> 
> DJI Goggles supports Mavic Pro, Phantom 4 series and Inspire series. Some functions will be adapted for different DJI Products.

----------

